# Hilfe bei BenQ XL2410T Einstellung / Kalibrierung



## hamburgcity (8. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

ich hoffe auf Eure Hilfe. Ich muss zugeben, ich bin grad ein bisschen überfordert den BenQ "richtig" einzustellen. Ich blicke in dem Menü nicht richtig durch. Laut Info läuft er aud 60 Hz und nicht 120. Ich kenne mich bei Monitoren nicht besonders gut aus. Unter Prad habe ich die empfohlenen Einstellungen nicht entdecken können oder übersehen. Der Bildmodues sRGB, FPS, Standart etc überfordert mich auch grad ein bisschen. Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand paar Tipps geben würde wie ich den Monitor am besten einstellen soll.

Vielen Dank

EDIT: Ok, ummm nun läuft er auf 120 Hz. Tja, wenn man keine Ahnung hat dass das unter den Nvidia Einstellungen gemacht wird


----------



## TheReal (9. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hab folgendes eingestellt:
Bildmodus: Standart
Sofortmodus: Ein
Helligkeit: 100
Kontrast: 50
Schärfe: 4 
Gamme: 2.2 
AMA: Aus
Farbe->Farbtemperatur: Normal

Dann im NVidia-Treiber:
Helligkeit: 60
Kontrast: 55
Digitale Farbanpassung: 65



Das wars. Ich denke aber nicht dass dir das viel nutzen wird, da die Monitore eine sehr starke Serienstreung haben. Aber probiere es mal aus und sag mir wie du es findest.


----------



## Ulami (9. Oktober 2011)

Mit AMA aus sind die Bewegungsunschärfen bei mir schon sehr eklig.

Das FPS-Setting is schon sehr toll fürs gehobene Zocken (Eyecandy off und auf Gegner fixieren!). Da sieht man eben, worauf man schießt. 

Ich komm aber eben auch aus ner anderen Ecke als die "Ultrahübsch"-Fraktion  Ich spiel lieber besser, als mich über Grafikpracht zu freuen.


EDIT: Wenn du beim Einschalten MENU hälst, kannst im Menü das Startlogo abdrehen.


----------



## hamburgcity (9. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Tipps!


----------

